# 10 Pin Bowling/Curry Cruise = postponed



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's been at least 15 years since I've last picked up a 10 Pin Bowling ball and I think perhaps it's time to try again. So, does anyone fancy joining me?

The idea is to
* meet at 1:30pm Macclesfield Bowling Alley* for a couple of games

http://www.amfbowling.co.uk/Our-Centres ... sfield.htm

after which
we'll go for a blast through the Pennines and then 
*finish the day with a curry & beer at the Viceroy in Bollington*

http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy.html

*The date is now set for 12th November*

And keen to roll a 6 bagger are:
Dani - A3DFU
Sara - burns
Denise - rustyrobot
John - John-H
Sutty
Jonathan&Emma - mosschops

Possibles:
Tony - tony_rigby_uk
gday x2

So come on folks, who's game?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Definitely maybe! 

Can't do Saturday 5th November though as I shall be at a very swanky masquerade ball! 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds marvellous - count me in Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, of course! There is Saturday, 5th November ,,,,

So how about Saturday, 12th November?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Yes, of course! There is Saturday, 5th November ,,,,
> 
> So how about Saturday, 12th November?


12th is good for me.

Edit to add that our mutual friend will be coming along too.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like an enjoyable day. At the moment I cant make 5th Nov though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You can pencil me and Jules in.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I shall start adding names to the 1st post


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I shall start adding names to the 1st post


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't make it Dani as got Josh that weekend (unless it's a kid friendly event)?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I will Check with the better half.. But fingers crossed. sounds like a fun night.,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Can't make it Dani as got Josh that weekend (unless it's a kid friendly event)?


It is certainly a kiddie friendly evenTT Paul  My "little lad" started 10 Pin Bowling when he was 6 years young and consistently rolled a 250 to 280 ten years later :roll:



tony_rigby_uk said:


> I will Check with the better half.. But fingers crossed. sounds like a fun night.,


Excellent Tony. Hope you can make it!!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Emma & myself up for this, haven't been bowling for ages !

Looking forward to it !

P.S. Will the curry house have chicken and chips ; )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marvellous Jonathan  
I'll add you and Emma to the list of strikers

And I'm pretty sure that English food is an option at the curry house!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK folks. Can I have (reasonably) firm numbers by the weekend please


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Had to go offshore for a few weeks to fund Christmas and pay for secret stuff.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah, you just try to avoid the curry and me :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK folks,

I've updated the first page. See loads of you next Saturday, either for games, drive and munchings, or if the back is not up to it then just for a Pennine blast and curry


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Dani, now timings etc. are up we can't make it as Josh has Martial Arts lesson (only just started them) at 1:15-2:15


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Sorry Dani, we can't make it


I know you're no longer enjoying cruises, Paul :twisted:


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi There all,

Can you put me +1 down as a mybe - I'll confirm tomorrow evening :O)

xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gday said:


> Hi There all,
> 
> Can you put me +1 down as a mybe - I'll confirm tomorrow evening :O)
> 
> xx


Consider it done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like our number is shrinking and we'll just be 7 peeps, and that is if everyone who said will come really does come!!

Is it better if we scrap the 10-Pin-Bowling/curry cruise this coming Saturday and rather opt for a better attended Christmas curry? I'll decide tomorrow what we'll do, so please let me know now what your preferences are.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear our numbers are shrinking.

I will go with whatever the general consensus is.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Sorry to hear our numbers are shrinking.
> 
> I will go with whatever the general consensus is.


So far your's is the only reply Sara! I think it may be a no-go :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I've now decided to postpone this evenTT until there is more interest.

So watch out for the post about our region's Christmas Curry instead


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im in +1 when something else comes up, obv work permitting.

Danni needs all the support she can get..  
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Im in +1 when something else comes up, obv work permitting.
> 
> Dani needs all the support she can get..
> Steve


That's kind of you Steve :-*

See you at the x-mas meal hopefully


----------

